# Verizon voice mail



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if a call that is not answered and goes to voicemail is recorded in the online call logs for the phone? I'm seeing calls to check voicemail with no corresponding calls beforehand that might match up. Suspicious....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

hosea77 said:


> Does anyone know if a call that is not answered and goes to voicemail is recorded in the online call logs for the phone? I'm seeing calls to check voicemail with no corresponding calls beforehand that might match up. Suspicious....


Don't know for sure but I'd think that it would. How sure are you that something like Google Voice isn't being used?


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know anything about Google voice. Would that come in straight to regular voicemail without registering as a call on the logs? thanks


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> Does anyone know if a call that is not answered and goes to voicemail is recorded in the online call logs for the phone? I'm seeing calls to check voicemail with no corresponding calls beforehand that might match up. Suspicious....


Yes, it is logged - it does consume airtime from the plan. So, too, does a call that is forwarded to a landline, or other cell phone.


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, so if a call comes in and I don't answer it but let it go to voice mail (be it google voice or regular cell call or whatever). The number that called will still be logged in the online call records, correct....?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GV can be configured so that it forwards calls to the GV number to another number (i.e. cell), _but it doesn't have to be._ If it's not, no calls would show up on Verizon's call log, but the GV app would still alert re: voice message.


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

not sure I understand the google voice angle, but in that case would there be a google voice app on the phone? but the calls go to regular voice mail?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

There used to be back door numbers that could be called to bypass the direct number, then you would enter the number being called and it would connect directly to voicemail without a record of the call.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

Calls that go straight to voicemail DO NOT show up on Verizon's call logs (unfortunately).


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> I don't know anything about Google voice. Would that come in straight to regular voicemail without registering as a call on the logs? thanks


Google voice is a product I use often in my business. It is tied to the user's email account. They set up telephones to be rung ever time their Google Voice telephone number is called. In my case, I have a Google voice number I give out to my customers, only one number for them to manage. When they call that it rings me on my computer, my cell phone, and my home phone, and I can change these phones any time.

Ever call that is answered by the cell phone will be done so over data rather than via the cell phone plan.

Voice mail on Google Voice is also user customizable. For me, when i reject a Google Voice call on my cell phone, instead of going to the carrier's voice mail service, it goes to my Google Voice email. 

If you know the Gmail logon credential, go to https://www.google.com/voice and try logging in. If he has a GV account, you can listen in to every voice mail, see every call made...all from the comfort of your computer. AND if the texting feature is used, the meat of every text will be there for you as well.

Below is what the GV voice mail looks like. Note that the transcription is worthless, but you can hit play for each message.









Below is what the text detail looks like:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Laurel said:


> Calls that go straight to voicemail DO NOT show up on Verizon's call logs (unfortunately).


News to me. But hey, I don't know everything. Either way, that does seem a bit odd.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> News to me. But hey, I don't know everything. Either way, that does seem a bit odd.


I noticed the phenomenon when checking my WH's records. Lots of VM checking, with no prior incoming calls. Then I checked my own records and noticed the same. I then called Verizon to confirm and unfortunately it is not logged.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> Ok, so if a call comes in and I don't answer it but let it go to voice mail (be it google voice or regular cell call or whatever). The number that called will still be logged in the online call records, correct....?


Yes...forwarded calls are logged in the detail, whether it be forwarded to GV or to voice mail. Incidentally, whenever a call rolls to voice mail, it's actually forwarding it to a universal telephone number for the VM service, and it reads your caller id to route it to your correct voice mail box...


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Laurel said:


> I noticed the phenomenon when checking my WH's records. Lots of VM checking, with no prior incoming calls. Then I checked my own records and noticed the same. I then called Verizon to confirm and unfortunately it is not logged.


OOOOOHHHHHH....wait a second....I've heard of this, there is a way to call another verizon subscriber without ringing the phone, it simply rolls directly into voice mail...THESE messages WOULD NOT BE LOGGED on the detail...

http://paysimple.com/blog/2012/01/30/how-to-leave-a-voicemail-message-without-ringing-the-phone/

It can also be done between Verizon subscribers. By going into your voice mail, you have the option of "Send a message" to another subscriber. Can do it with AT&T also.


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well that's just great.....so OM can be calling my wife and if she doesn't answer and let's it go to voicemail, she can then listen to message then delete it and there would be no retrievable record. Wonderful. But at least she can't do the same back through regular call or the call would be logged. And she's not techy enough to get google voice going i don't think. No signs of that on computer or phone....


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

hosea77 said:


> Well that's just great.....so OM can be calling my wife and if she doesn't answer and let's it go to voicemail, she can then listen to message then delete it and there would be no retrievable record. Wonderful. But at least she can't do the same back through regular call or the call would be logged. And she's not techy enough to get google voice going i don't think. No signs of that on computer or phone....


I had same issue with my wife's phone (Verizon). Lots of VM's but no record of who called. There is a way to listen to her VM though via your phone if you are on her network. 

Go to the Verizon website and you can research it there. I use to do this. I could check her VM's from my phone. Forgot how to do it but I remember it is fairly easy.


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

I know i can access her voicemail from my phone by calling her number then hitting # once it hits voicemail IF she hasn't changed passcode. BUT...if she's already listened to it and deleted it, it's gone.....right?


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> Well that's just great.....so OM can be calling my wife and if she doesn't answer and let's it go to voicemail, she can then listen to message then delete it and there would be no retrievable record. Wonderful. But at least she can't do the same back through regular call or the call would be logged. And she's not techy enough to get google voice going i don't think. No signs of that on computer or phone....


No, not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that it is possible that if there IS a OW, that they are bypassing the telephone call altogether...the phone will never ring, messages could be left from senders voice mail and delivered directly to your H's VM without anybody knowing. This is a method to avoid the call log and the caller ID on a phone....

Of course, not saying that this IS the case, but is sounds like it could be happening. 

But keep in mind this, I sometimes re-listen to voice mails, requiring me to recall it. Or I might not feel like going through and listening to all at the same time, I might get just what I need and then hang up. But that's the nature of my business, I have to prioritize.

Would your H have any reason to behave like I can?


----------



## hosea77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Another question, if I set up a group distribution list in her voice mail, would i get the message also, and would she know about it?


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Strange, I've noticed a couple of calls from Mauritania on our bill, but always figured it was telemarketers. Being a BS can drive you crazy, I'm sure of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> Another question, if I set up a group distribution list in her voice mail, would i get the message also, and would she know about it?


I'm not sure how this would be beneficial...Are you saying she has a group list already set up and you would add your number to it? Shed have to have a reason to send to that list....

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

hosea77 said:


> I know i can access her voicemail from my phone by calling her number then hitting # once it hits voicemail IF she hasn't changed passcode. BUT...if she's already listened to it and deleted it, it's gone.....right?


oh, no. When calls are deleted, they are recoverable...
There should be a prompt to retrieve deleted messages, I think it's 1-9.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Laurel said:


> Calls that go straight to voicemail DO NOT show up on Verizon's call logs (unfortunately).


I can confirm that in my very recent experience. Also texts using iMessage if it is between apple devices and that is enabled are not logged and I pay for detailed billing. 

Sorry you are in this spot. i hope it works out for you.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

hosea77 said:


> Well that's just great.....so OM can be calling my wife and if she doesn't answer and let's it go to voicemail, she can then listen to message then delete it and there would be no retrievable record. Wonderful. But at least she can't do the same back through regular call or the call would be logged. And she's not techy enough to get google voice going i don't think. No signs of that on computer or phone....


good chance she may not be that tech savvy

but if this OM is........something to think about


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

Chuck71 said:


> good chance she may not be that tech savvy
> 
> but if this OM is........something to think about


Certainly. All it takes is for th OM to teach her how to do it. It's quite simple to learn...it's certainly fishy behavior...

Hossea, what other circumstances exist that lead you to e existence of an OM?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

when it comes to tech, I am below novice but I remember this

situation came up with my X and I, but only fact V to V did not

count towards minutes total, reason for not being listed as you 

stated above. I learned how to do it, so anyone could


----------

